# Nazioni Unite:"Guerra nucleare è una possibilità". Ucraina: "Guerrà finirà a maggio."



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2022)

Dichiarazioni scioccanti da parte del generale segreatario della Nazioni Unite - Antonio Guterres - a Reuters

"La prospettiva per uno scoppio di una guerra nucleare, una volta impensabile, ora è una possibilità. Il segnale che sta mandando Putin (maggiore preparazione alle emergenze nelle forze nucleari russe ndr.) è agghiacciante."

*Zelensky: "La Russia ha capito che non può raggiungere i suoi obiettivi con la sola guerra. Oggi ci saranno altri negoziati."*
*Un suo consigliere: "L'accordo ci sarà a Maggio, quando la russia avrà esaurito ogni risorsa."*


----------



## bmb (15 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni scioccanti da parte del generale segreatario della Nazioni Unite - Antonio Guterres - a Reuters
> 
> "La prospettiva per uno scoppio di una guerra nucleare, una volta impensabile, ora è una possibilità. Il segnale che sta mandando Putin (maggiore preparazione alle emergenze nelle forze nucleari russe ndr.) è aggranchiante"


Andate a prendere il vero pazzo di questa situazione. E non parlo del russo.


----------



## Albijol (15 Marzo 2022)

LA RUSSIA HA CHIUSO IL FLUSSO DI GAS DEL GASDOTTO YAMAL EUROPE. EUROPA SENZA GAS?


----------



## Albijol (15 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> LA RUSSIA HA CHIUSO IL FLUSSO DI GAS DEL GASDOTTO YAMAL EUROPE. EUROPA SENZA GAS?


E' quello che passa per la Bielorussia verso l'Europa


----------



## Alkampfer (15 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> LA RUSSIA HA CHIUSO IL FLUSSO DI GAS DEL GASDOTTO YAMAL EUROPE. EUROPA SENZA GAS?


già da 2 settimane


----------



## Albijol (15 Marzo 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> già da 2 settimane


Mi sono limitato a postare una notizia di oggi di Spectator Index, che su twitter pubblica solo "breaking news"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni scioccanti da parte del generale segreatario della Nazioni Unite - Antonio Guterres - a Reuters
> 
> "La prospettiva per uno scoppio di una guerra nucleare, una volta impensabile, ora è una possibilità. Il segnale che sta mandando Putin (maggiore preparazione alle emergenze nelle forze nucleari russe ndr.) è aggranchiante"



Up.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni scioccanti da parte del generale segreatario della Nazioni Unite - Antonio Guterres - a Reuters
> 
> "La prospettiva per uno scoppio di una guerra nucleare, una volta impensabile, ora è una possibilità. Il segnale che sta mandando Putin (maggiore preparazione alle emergenze nelle forze nucleari russe ndr.) è aggranchiante"


*
Zelensky: "La Russia ha capito che non può raggiungere i suoi obiettivi con la sola guerra. Oggi ci saranno altri negoziati."
Un suo consigliere: "L'accordo ci sarà a Maggio, quando la russia avrà esaurito ogni risorsa."*


----------



## Blu71 (15 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni scioccanti da parte del generale segreatario della *Nazioni Unite* - Antonio Guterres - a Reuters
> 
> "La prospettiva per uno scoppio di una guerra nucleare, una volta impensabile, ora è una possibilità. Il segnale che sta mandando Putin (maggiore preparazione alle emergenze nelle forze nucleari russe ndr.) è agghiacciante."
> 
> ...



L' ONU non serve a niente.


----------



## Andris (15 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Zelensky: "La Russia ha capito che non può raggiungere i suoi obiettivi con la sola guerra. Oggi ci saranno altri negoziati."*
> *Un suo consigliere: "L'accordo ci sarà a Maggio, quando la russia avrà esaurito ogni risorsa."*


come scrissi i primi giorni, non è solo incompetente ma si circonda anche di figure inadeguate.
a maggio non è che la Russia finisce i soldi ma l'Ucraina ha lo stesso aspetto di un parcheggio del supermercato il giorno di ferragosto.
continuano a non rendersi conto, la faccenda è più grossa di loro
dopo la guerra non c'è la rinascita, solo la miseria e l'emigrazione


----------



## Swaitak (15 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky: "La Russia ha capito che non può raggiungere i suoi obiettivi con la sola guerra. Oggi ci saranno altri negoziati."
> Un suo consigliere: "L'accordo ci sarà a Maggio, quando la russia avrà esaurito ogni risorsa."*


a maggio gli Ucraini saranno cittadini europei, e la loro nazione non esisterà più. Finiamola con sti post da social


----------



## hakaishin (15 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky: "La Russia ha capito che non può raggiungere i suoi obiettivi con la sola guerra. Oggi ci saranno altri negoziati."
> Un suo consigliere: "L'accordo ci sarà a Maggio, quando la russia avrà esaurito ogni risorsa."*


Ah beh ottimo. Vediamo cosa rimane a maggio dell’Ucraina però


----------



## hakaishin (15 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> come scrissi i primi giorni, non è solo incompetente ma si circonda anche di figure inadeguate.
> a maggio non è che la Russia finisce i soldi ma l'Ucraina ha lo stesso aspetto di un parcheggio del supermercato il giorno di ferragosto.
> continuano a non rendersi conto, la faccenda è più grossa di loro
> dopo la guerra non c'è la rinascita, solo la miseria e l'emigrazione


Evidentemente non ci arrivano. Mah


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni scioccanti da parte del generale segreatario della Nazioni Unite - Antonio Guterres - a Reuters
> 
> "La prospettiva per uno scoppio di una guerra nucleare, una volta impensabile, ora è una possibilità. Il segnale che sta mandando Putin (maggiore preparazione alle emergenze nelle forze nucleari russe ndr.) è agghiacciante."



Beh,la Svizzera da giorni sta invitando la popolazione a fare scorte di acqua e cibo per almeno una settimana


----------



## Blu71 (15 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ah beh ottimo. Vediamo cosa rimane a maggio dell’Ucraina però



Siamo ancora a metà marzo e Zelensky aspetta maggio. Uno statista, niente da dire.


----------



## Albijol (15 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ah beh ottimo. Vediamo cosa rimane a maggio dell’Ucraina però


Un generale USA dice che la Russia ha ancora missili per 10 giorni.


----------



## Andris (15 Marzo 2022)

*Kadyrov minaccia Zelensky e i vertici di Kiev*

*"L'altro giorno eravamo a circa 20 chilometri da voi nazisti, ora siamo ancora più vicino
Puoi rilassarti un momento, perché non devi cercarci: ti troveremo noi

Meglio arrendersi e stare al nostro fianco, come ho suggerito più di una volta, o arriverà la tua fine. 
L'offerta è ancora valida. Ma non per molto.*

*Ti mostreremo che la pratica russa insegna la guerra meglio della teoria straniera e delle raccomandazioni dei consiglieri militari"*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Evidentemente non ci arrivano. Mah



Ci arrivano,ci arrivano.
Ma zelensky vuole essere ricordato nei libi di storia come un eroe (comico e pagliaccio,ma eroe).
Non gli interessa nulla della popolazione massacrata e delle città ucraine rase al suolo.

Gli serve ancora tempo per capire se essere ricordato come eroe defunto o come mezzo eroe vivo.


----------



## Albijol (15 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Kadyrov minaccia Zelensky e i vertici di Kiev*
> 
> *"L'altro giorno eravamo a circa 20 chilometri da voi nazisti, ora siamo ancora più vicino
> Puoi rilassarti un momento, perché non devi cercarci: ti troveremo noi
> ...


Ma quando muore questo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma quando muore questo



Probabile appena mette mezzo piede fuori dallo scantinato


----------



## Andris (15 Marzo 2022)

*Cina mette in guardia l'Occidente e le sue borse chiudono in ribasso temendo ripercussioni*
*
"Occidente stia attento*
*Noi non siamo parte in causa e non vogliamo sanzioni"*


----------



## __king george__ (15 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Kadyrov minaccia Zelensky e i vertici di Kiev*
> 
> *"L'altro giorno eravamo a circa 20 chilometri da voi nazisti, ora siamo ancora più vicino
> Puoi rilassarti un momento, perché non devi cercarci: ti troveremo noi
> ...


ma cosa da insegnamenti di guerra questo animale che fanno solo guerriglia con controparti dilaniate

entrassero gli usa a parità di armi e di uomini questi durerebbero dalla sera alla mattina


----------



## __king george__ (15 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Cina mette in guardia l'Occidente e le sue borse chiudono in ribasso temendo ripercussioni*
> 
> *"Occidente stia attento*
> *Noi non siamo parte in causa e non vogliamo sanzioni"*


"Cina stia attenta..se diventa parte in causa subirà gravi conseguenze"


----------



## Rivera10 (15 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma cosa da insegnamenti di guerra questo animale che fanno solo guerriglia con controparti dilaniate
> 
> entrassero gli usa a parità di armi e di uomini questi durerebbero dalla sera alla mattina



Chi?? Quelli che lo scorso anno se ne sono scappati con la coda tra le gambe dall' Afghanistan?Buoni quelli!!! E comunque è un' eventualità impossibile.


----------



## hakaishin (15 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Siamo ancora a metà marzo e Zelensky aspetta maggio. Uno statista, niente da dire.


Eh ma ha fatto il video per la no fly zone…


----------



## Goro (15 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Cina mette in guardia l'Occidente e le sue borse chiudono in ribasso temendo ripercussioni*
> 
> *"Occidente stia attento*
> *Noi non siamo parte in causa e non vogliamo sanzioni"*


Come si fa a fidarsi della parola di questi esseri


----------



## hakaishin (15 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Un generale USA dice che la Russia ha ancora missili per 10 giorni.


Questo fondamentalmente non lo sa nessuno. Anche se fosse, in questi 10 giorni distrugge tutto


----------



## __king george__ (15 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Chi?? Quelli che lo scorso anno se ne sono scappati con la coda tra le gambe dall' Afghanistan?Buoni quelli!!! E comunque è un' eventualità impossibile.


ah beh se pensi che i ceceni prevarrebbero allora va bene...comunque tranquillo non entreranno quindi al momento potete continuare a spadroneggiare (a fatica a dire il vero)


----------



## Mika (15 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni scioccanti da parte del generale segreatario della Nazioni Unite - Antonio Guterres - a Reuters
> 
> "La prospettiva per uno scoppio di una guerra nucleare, una volta impensabile, ora è una possibilità. Il segnale che sta mandando Putin (maggiore preparazione alle emergenze nelle forze nucleari russe ndr.) è agghiacciante."
> 
> ...


Oramai io non leggo più le notizie, perché se no mi viene da stare male. Leggo ogni tanto qui sul forum. E faccio bene... ogni giorno che passa sempre peggio.


----------



## Rivera10 (15 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ah beh se pensi che i ceceni prevarrebbero allora va bene...comunque tranquillo non entreranno quindi al momento potete continuare a spadroneggiare (a fatica a dire il vero)



I ceceni che hanno combattuto le due guerre cecene sono assolutamente preparati militarmente e non capisco a chi ti riferisci con quel plurale. Mica faccio parte dell' Armata Rossa


----------



## Andris (15 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma cosa da insegnamenti di guerra questo animale che fanno solo guerriglia con controparti dilaniate
> 
> entrassero gli usa a parità di armi e di uomini questi durerebbero dalla sera alla mattina


lui e i suoi sono quelli più adatti per sporcarsi le mani con i vari battaglioni nazisti ucraini più qualche feccia dall'estero
là non c'è da fare prigionieri, vanno neutralizzati sul campo


----------



## Swaitak (15 Marzo 2022)

forte sto kadyrov, ma mai quanto i sicari Serra, Massa,Guida


----------



## __king george__ (15 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> I ceceni che hanno combattuto le due guerre cecene sono assolutamente preparati militarmente e non capisco a chi ti riferisci con quel plurale. Mica faccio parte dell' Armata Rossa


si ok

pensavo simpatizzavi per i ceceni..mi traspariva questo (ci può stare peraltro ognuno ha la sua opinione)


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Chi?? Quelli che lo scorso anno se ne sono scappati con la coda tra le gambe dall' Afghanistan?Buoni quelli!!! E comunque è un' eventualità impossibile.



Quelli sono i campioni olimpici della ritirata.
Se dovessero unirsi nel conflitto,sarebbero capaci di lanciare loro l'atomica perchè completamente incapaci (strategicamente parlando).
Noi ridiamo per la Russia,ma gli yankee hanno fallito anche nel medioriente,sconfitti dai beduini 
Spendono più di tutte le altre nazioni messe assieme e neanche si ricordano più l'ultima loro vittoria in guerra.

Anzi no,scusate,sbagliato parola.
Non guerra,ma "guerra per l'esportazione della democrazia" 
Perchè loro attaccano con i fiorellini,mica con l'atomica,con il napalm,con le armi chimiche,con le bombe a grappolo,fosforo,ecc.ecc
I buoni eh,teniamolo a mente


----------



## Rivera10 (15 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si ok
> 
> pensavo simpatizzavi per i ceceni..mi traspariva questo (ci può stare peraltro ognuno ha la sua opinione)



No, non simpatizzo per nessuno in questa guerra ma ci tengo a precisare che: puoi avere l' esercito migliore del mondo, gli armamenti più sofisticati, i soldati più addestrati ma se non si pianifica con razionalità e attenzione( e alle volte non basta nemmeno quello) non si va da nessuna parte. E vale per tutti: Russi, Cinesi, Americani e marziani.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Questo fondamentalmente non lo sa nessuno. Anche se fosse, in questi 10 giorni distrugge tutto



Tra 10 giorni Zelensky accuserà gli USA di aver contato male


----------



## Rivera10 (15 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quelli sono i campioni olimpici della ritirata.
> Se dovessero unirsi nel conflitto,sarebbero capaci di lanciare loro l'atomica perchè completamente incapaci (strategicamente parlando).
> Noi ridiamo per la Russia,ma gli yankee hanno fallito anche nel medioriente,sconfitti dai beduini
> Spendono più di tutte le altre nazioni messe assieme e neanche si ricordano più l'ultima loro vittoria in guerra.
> ...



Esatto, i buoni. Quelli mica sono come i cattivi. Semplicemente devastano e ammazzano con delle buone ragioni( le loro). 
Io comunque in tutta questa storia non me la prendo nemmeno più con gli americani. Me la prendo con questa Europa di faccendieri e parrucconi che quando c'è da sanzionare lo sforamento di un deficit di bilancio di uno stato si muove a testuggine però quando si tratta di politica estera e altre questioni amene che ci riguardano tutti allora va in ordine sparso.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tra 10 giorni Zelensky accuserà gli USA di aver contato male



Non è pagliaccio fino a questo punto  
Mica può accusare chi l'ha spinto al potere,molto più semplice dare la colpa alla debole europa


----------



## Blu71 (15 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Non è pagliaccio fino a questo punto*
> Mica può accusare chi l'ha spinto al potere,molto più semplice dare la colpa alla debole europa



Al peggio non c'è limite.


----------



## hakaishin (15 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ci arrivano,ci arrivano.
> Ma zelensky vuole essere ricordato nei libi di storia come un eroe (comico e pagliaccio,ma eroe).
> Non gli interessa nulla della popolazione massacrata e delle città ucraine rase al suolo.
> 
> Gli serve ancora tempo per capire se essere ricordato come eroe defunto o come mezzo eroe vivo.


Su questo sono d’accordo ma il pupazzo è anche manovrato bene dalla NATO aka USA…dovrebbero fargli capire certe cose invece lo aizzano anziché aiutarlo


----------



## hakaishin (15 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tra 10 giorni Zelensky accuserà gli USA di aver contato male


Ha sempre un’accusa questo qui


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Marzo 2022)

Commento solo per ricordare che Putin è un criminale e che l'Ucraina fa benissimo a continuare a resistere, visto che gli strateghi militari hanno capito quel che già si mormora da tempo.
Questa offensiva è nata morta e piu si va avanti, più i russi sono nella popó.
Il resto è propaganda, ceceni compresi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Marzo 2022)

Comunque pensate a queste donne e bambini (dato che gli uomini over 18 non possono lasciare l'ucraina),che fuggono dalla guerra in ucraina per arrivare alla magnifica europa.

Molti bambini sono già spariti (  ) e molte donne sono già state assoldate (con l'inganno) e finite in qualche giro di prostituzione nel nord europa.
Secondo i giornali,in tutte le stazioni di confine si trovano folle (di uomini) che offrono passaggi per mete sconosciute alle donne "sole e vulnerabili" .
Viene specificato che ovviamente molti di questi uomini vogliono davvero offrire un aiuto concreto,ma in tutto questo caos si potrebbe nascondere qualcosa di orribile e che è materialmente impossibile controllare tutti.


----------



## vota DC (15 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Commento solo per ricordare che Putin è un criminale e che l'Ucraina fa benissimo a continuare a resistere, visto che gli strateghi militari hanno capito quel che già si mormora da tempo.
> Questa offensiva è nata morta e piu si va avanti, più i russi sono nella popó.
> Il resto è propaganda, ceceni compresi.


La battaglia più sanguinaria è stata Kherson. 300 morti. Zelensky ha spostato il grosso delle truppe a fare i pretoriani nella capitale quando il nemico era ancora lontano, poi grosse città ucraine si trovano difese da minibrigate. Adesso la nuova tecnica è fare una guerra di attrito nel proprio territorio.....chi finirà prima le risorse i 40 milioni bombardati e invasi (con linee di rifornimento che vengono colpite dato che ci sono raid pure a Leopoli mentre il suolo russo non lo tocca nessuno) con già due regioni perse o i 150 che invadono?


----------



## ignaxio (15 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Commento solo per ricordare che Putin è un criminale e che l'Ucraina fa benissimo a continuare a resistere, visto che gli strateghi militari hanno capito quel che già si mormora da tempo.
> Questa offensiva è nata morta e piu si va avanti, più i russi sono nella popó.
> Il resto è propaganda, ceceni compresi.


Quanto pensi possano andare avanti i Russi di questo passo?


----------



## Swaitak (15 Marzo 2022)

Oggi i premier di Polonia, Repubblica Ceca e Slovenia incontrano Zelensky a Kiev per confermare il sostegno dell' EU. 
Se il ceceno li accoppa poi che facciamo?


----------



## Albijol (15 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> La battaglia più sanguinaria è stata Kherson. 300 morti. Zelensky ha spostato il grosso delle truppe a fare i pretoriani nella capitale quando il nemico era ancora lontano, poi grosse città ucraine si trovano difese da minibrigate. Adesso la nuova tecnica è fare una guerra di attrito nel proprio territorio.....chi finirà prima le risorse i 40 milioni bombardati e invasi (con linee di rifornimento che vengono colpite dato che ci sono raid pure a Leopoli mentre il suolo russo non lo tocca nessuno) con già due regioni perse o i 150 che invadono?


Se le città sono difese da minibrigate la figura di melma dei Russi è ancora più sconcertante. Non riescono ancora a prendere Mariupol che è circondata da 13 giorni senza nemmeno l acqua potabile


----------



## Devil man (15 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Cina mette in guardia l'Occidente e le sue borse chiudono in ribasso temendo ripercussioni*
> *
> "Occidente stia attento*
> *Noi non siamo parte in causa e non vogliamo sanzioni"*



La Cina fa la voce grossa quando ha passato 1 anno nel periodo covid a stoccare materie prime anche grazie ad una dritta da parte della Russia..


----------



## Simo98 (15 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Oggi i premier di Polonia, Repubblica Ceca e Slovenia incontrano Zelensky a Kiev per confermare il sostegno dell' EU.
> Se il ceceno li accoppa poi che facciamo?


Su 'sto ceceno si sta facendo troppo spettacolo
Di fronte a truppe regolari e ben addestrate vale nulla, andrebbe bene per combattere strada per strada in Afghanistan


----------



## Swaitak (15 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Su 'sto ceceno si sta facendo troppo spettacolo
> Di fronte a truppe regolari e ben addestrate vale nulla, andrebbe bene per combattere strada per strada in Afghanistan


il ceceno l'ho citato perche ha come obbiettivo dichiarato Zelensky, però volevo sottolineare come comunque sia una visita a rischio


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2022)

Questa è la grande informazione del sempre super obiettivo Corriere della Serva, che fa vero e proprio tifo da stadio tendente al feticismo. Ovviamente, i lettori li riempiono di insulti. E perfino gli aficionads di Repubblica considerano Zelensky un pupazzo. Poi, ognuno è liberissimo di considerarlo un grande statista.


----------



## Swaitak (15 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Questa è la grande informazione del sempre super obiettivo Corriere della Serva, che fa vero e proprio tifo da stadio tendente al feticismo. Ovviamente, i lettori li riempiono di insulti. E perfino gli aficionads di Repubblica considerano Zelensky un pupazzo.


e pensa quando entrerà in gioco l'ammiragli° Levine col tailleur


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Marzo 2022)

Già influencer di moda?

Dopo i Ferragnez avremo i Zelenskez.


----------



## Albijol (15 Marzo 2022)

KADYROV NON È A KIEV. IN UN VIDEO DI OGGI SI VEDE SALIRE IN MACCHINA CON IL CONSIGLIERE RUSSO PER LA SICUREZZA PETRUSHEV


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Già influencer di moda?
> 
> Dopo i Ferragnez avremo i Zelenskez.



Per il momento direi che è l'erede di Bassetti


----------



## hakaishin (15 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Già influencer di moda?
> 
> Dopo i Ferragnez avremo i Zelenskez.


Beh è il nuovo idolo delle folle..


----------



## gabri65 (15 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Cina mette in guardia l'Occidente e le sue borse chiudono in ribasso temendo ripercussioni*
> 
> *"Occidente stia attento*
> *Noi non siamo parte in causa e non vogliamo sanzioni"*



Ma questi quando schiantano?


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Comunque pensate a queste donne e bambini (dato che gli uomini over 18 non possono lasciare l'ucraina),che fuggono dalla guerra in ucraina per arrivare alla magnifica europa.
> 
> Molti bambini sono già spariti (  ) e molte donne sono già state assoldate (con l'inganno) e finite in qualche giro di prostituzione nel nord europa.
> Secondo i giornali,in tutte le stazioni di confine si trovano folle (di uomini) che offrono passaggi per mete sconosciute alle donne "sole e vulnerabili" .
> Viene specificato che ovviamente molti di questi uomini vogliono davvero offrire un aiuto concreto,ma in tutto questo caos si potrebbe nascondere qualcosa di orribile e che è materialmente impossibile controllare tutti.


Mi auguro sia una fake news, lo spero davvero


----------



## Swaitak (15 Marzo 2022)

*Come riporta Ansa è scomparsa la giornalista Marina Ovsyannikova *

quella che ha interrotto il tg russo col cartello NoWar ,visibile nel video postato nell'altro topic


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Marzo 2022)

*Zelesnky: "Europa, devi fornirci più armi. Il nemico presto sarà il vostro, sconfiggiamolo assieme."

Boris Johnson risponde all'appello: "Ha ragione. Dobbiamo fare di più."*


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelesnky: "Europa, devi fornirci più armi. Il nemico presto sarà il vostro, sconfiggiamolo assieme."
> 
> Boris Johnson risponde all'appello: "Ha ragione. Dobbiamo fare di più."*


Pretende una guerra mondiale, ed é considerato un eroe...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Mi auguro sia una fake news, lo spero davvero



Purtroppo è vero.
Chissà quanti bambini sono già finiti nelle mani degli orchi..


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelesnky: "Europa, devi fornirci più armi. Il nemico presto sarà il vostro, sconfiggiamolo assieme."
> 
> Boris Johnson risponde all'appello: "Ha ragione. Dobbiamo fare di più."*


Onestamente mi sta un po' stufando con sta storia "ohh ora il lupo arriva da voi". Esattamente quanto è realistica la cosa del "Oraivandopolonioslovacchiapaesideipenipiccoliegiganti"


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Pretende una guerra mondiale, ed é considerato un eroe...



Pazzesco


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Oggi i premier di Polonia, Repubblica Ceca e Slovenia incontrano Zelensky a Kiev per confermare il sostegno dell' EU.
> Se il ceceno li accoppa poi che facciamo?


Incomincio a pensare che sia fatto di proposito, e spero di sbagliarmi ma un attentato lo vedo molto molto probabile, giusto per essere certi di farci entrare in guerra tutti.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (15 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Oggi i premier di Polonia, Repubblica Ceca e Slovenia incontrano Zelensky a Kiev per confermare il sostegno dell' EU.
> Se il ceceno li accoppa poi che facciamo?


Potremmo mandarci anche i nostri


----------



## vota DC (15 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelesnky: "Europa, devi fornirci più armi. Il nemico presto sarà il vostro, sconfiggiamolo assieme."
> 
> Boris Johnson risponde all'appello: "Ha ragione. Dobbiamo fare di più."*


Su LA7 hanno detto che chiede più armi "per tenere alta l'offensiva contro le forze russe" ma lo ha detto sul serio o il giornalismo italiano è fermo a " Operazione Barbarossa missione civilizzatrice della Russia?"


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (15 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Questa è la grande informazione del sempre super obiettivo Corriere della Serva, che fa vero e proprio tifo da stadio tendente al feticismo. Ovviamente, i lettori li riempiono di insulti. E perfino gli aficionads di Repubblica considerano Zelensky un pupazzo. Poi, ognuno è liberissimo di considerarlo un grande statista.


Pagliacci più milfon dell ucraino se gli dai in mano un badile sicuramente usano solo il manico e non voglio dire per fare cosa


----------



## hakaishin (15 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## kekkopot (15 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Ansa è scomparsa la giornalista Marina Ovsyannikova *
> 
> quella che ha interrotto il tg russo col cartello NoWar ,visibile nel video postato nell'altro topic


scontatissimo.


----------



## hakaishin (15 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Pretende una guerra mondiale, ed é considerato un eroe...


Non lo tollero più davvero. Empatia zero per questo qui


----------



## Blu71 (15 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelesnky: "Europa, devi fornirci più armi. Il nemico presto sarà il vostro, sconfiggiamolo assieme."
> 
> Boris Johnson risponde all'appello: "Ha ragione. Dobbiamo fare di più."*




Zelesnsky sta esagerando. Invece di lavorare per un negoziato pretende di tirare gli altri dentro.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (15 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Ansa è scomparsa la giornalista Marina Ovsyannikova *
> 
> quella che ha interrotto il tg russo col cartello NoWar ,visibile nel video postato nell'altro topic


Sarà fuggita in polonio pardon volevo dire in polonia


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Questa è la grande informazione del sempre super obiettivo Corriere della Serva, che fa vero e proprio tifo da stadio tendente al feticismo. Ovviamente, i lettori li riempiono di insulti. E perfino gli aficionads di Repubblica considerano Zelensky un pupazzo. Poi, ognuno è liberissimo di considerarlo un grande statista.



Macron ormai é veramente troppo ridicolo. In Francia ad Aprile si vota. Lui vede che Zelensky é popolare perche sembra uno che fa parte del popole e che fa? Prova di coppiare il look per sembrare piu vicino alla gente comune. Squalidissimo. 



Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Ansa è scomparsa la giornalista Marina Ovsyannikova *
> 
> quella che ha interrotto il tg russo col cartello NoWar ,visibile nel video postato nell'altro topic



'scomparsa' non direi proprio. Chiaro che dopo questa azione oggi é gia in qualche prigione in Siberia.


----------



## Simo98 (15 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Ansa è scomparsa la giornalista Marina Ovsyannikova *
> 
> quella che ha interrotto il tg russo col cartello NoWar ,visibile nel video postato nell'altro topic



Grande coraggio e stima per lei, ma comportamento ingenuo
Questi sono atti di eroismo ma che non portano a nulla, se non alla fine della tua vita lavorativa (e non)


----------



## Simo98 (15 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelesnsky sta esagerando. Invece di lavorare per un negoziato pretende di tirare gli altri dentro.


Sa che l'unico modo per non finire inevitabilmente sconfitto è di avere più supporto dall'occidente 
Per noi è un comportamento che sta sulle balle, ma dal suo punto di vista e degli ucraini è comprensibile


----------



## Blu71 (15 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Sa che l'unico modo per non finire inevitabilmente sconfitto è di avere più supporto dall'occidente
> Per noi è un comportamento che sta sulle balle, ma dal suo punto di vista e degli ucraini è comprensibile



Per me, il punto di vista degli ucraini non può comprendere qualcosa che porta ad un guerra mondiale.


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non lo tollero più davvero. Empatia zero per questo qui


Personalmente inizio a sognare di vederlo orizzontale di fianco a putin, hatto rotto il c...


----------



## vota DC (15 Marzo 2022)

Boris tanto scemo non è: ha il petrolio del Mare del Nord (qui gli inglesi no brexit ringraziano Enrico Letta "la secessione della Scozia sarebbe peggio che l'attentato di Sarajevo per l'Europa") e per i prodotti agricoli dispone di grandi sconti dai paesi Commonwealth tipo Canada e Australia.....sta incitando gli europei che importano i prodotti a scavarsi la fossa, in ogni scenario lui sarà vincente. Idem per gli Usa....a meno che qualcuno veda una sconfitta nel vedere un paese fuori dalla Nato distrutto e la UE danneggiata dopo avere cercato di cambiare schieramento (via della seta blablabla, Trump cattivo viva la Cina blablabla, Biden di ha rubato i sottomarini oggi usciamo dalla Nato blablabla)


----------



## Blu71 (15 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Personalmente inizio a sognare di vederlo orizzontale di fianco a putin, hatto rotto il c...



Io non arrivo ad augurargli tanto ma indubbiamente è presuntuoso. 
Con le sue richieste irricevibili mette a rischio il mondo. Questo è inaccettabile.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Boris tanto scemo non è: ha il petrolio del Mare del Nord (qui gli inglesi no brexit ringraziano Enrico Letta "la secessione della Scozia sarebbe peggio che l'attentato di Sarajevo per l'Europa") e per i prodotti agricoli dispone di grandi sconti dai paesi Commonwealth tipo Canada e Australia.....sta incitando gli europei che importano i prodotti a scavarsi la fossa, in ogni scenario lui sarà vincente. Idem per gli Usa....a meno che qualcuno veda una sconfitta nel vedere un paese fuori dalla Nato distrutto e la UE danneggiata dopo avere cercato di cambiare schieramento (via della seta blablabla, Trump cattivo viva la Cina blablabla, Biden di ha rubato i sottomarini oggi usciamo dalla Nato blablabla)



Infatti sono solo i cojones europei che ci perdono.
Usa,uk,australia e canada campano benissimo senza prodotti russi,tanto in casa hanno tutto il necessario per soddisfare il loro fabbisogno. 

In Europa invece moriamo senza prodotti russi.
Però per farci vedere belli e forti seguiamo a ruota gli altri,tanto chissene delle conseguenze!

Presi per il c. dagli ucraini,dai russi,dagli americani,dagli inglesi,da tutti.
L'UE sta facendo una fine incredibile. Non che mi dispiaccia,però che diamine,usare un pò di cervell..


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io non arrivo ad augurargli tanto ma indubbiamente è presuntuoso.
> Con le sue richieste irricevibili mette a rischio il mondo. Questo è inaccettabile.


2 anni fa sarei stato più comprensivo, oggi no, non ci penso neanche. Una palla in fronte al comico idiota è una al pazzo assassino


----------



## gabri65 (15 Marzo 2022)

10 € per poco più di 4 litri di benzina.

Chiedetevi perché si vuole che la guerra continui e qualcuno soffi sul fuoco.

La guerra ce l'abbiamo in casa da tanto ormai.


----------



## hakaishin (15 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Sa che l'unico modo per non finire inevitabilmente sconfitto è di avere più supporto dall'occidente
> Per noi è un comportamento che sta sulle balle, ma dal suo punto di vista e degli ucraini è comprensibile


Continuare a chiedere cose impossibili a che serve? Lo sa benissimo che non si può andare oltre


----------



## hakaishin (15 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Personalmente inizio a sognare di vederlo orizzontale di fianco a putin, hatto rotto il c...


Concordo. Tutti e 2 intollerabili per me


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Marzo 2022)

sono passate tre settimane e mi sembra che la Russia abbia fatto ben pochi progressi. Oramai questa si sta trasformando in una vera e propria guerra d'attrito che potrebbe durare svariati mesi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> 10 € per poco più di 4 litri di benzina.
> 
> Chiedetevi perché si vuole che la guerra continui e qualcuno soffi sul fuoco.
> 
> La guerra ce l'abbiamo in casa da tanto ormai.



Solo nell'ultima settimana lo stato,con l'extra gettito,ha incassato 45 milioni in più.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> *Continuare a chiedere cose impossibili a che serve?* Lo sa benissimo che non si può andare oltre



A dar tempo a qualcuno di arricchirsi sempre di più.


----------



## Simo98 (15 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Continuare a chiedere cose impossibili a che serve? Lo sa benissimo che non si può andare oltre



Non mi meraviglierò se avanzerà richieste ancora più assurde
Per chiarezza io non lo supporto, ma posso provare a comprendere il perché lo faccia


----------



## Swaitak (15 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Continuare a chiedere cose impossibili a che serve? Lo sa benissimo che non si può andare oltre


a me fa piu paura BOJO che gli da corda


----------



## sunburn (15 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Non mi meraviglierò se avanzerà richieste ancora più assurde
> Per chiarezza io non lo supporto, ma posso provare a comprendere il perché lo faccia


Per me è assolutamente normale e comprensibile che lui chieda. Sta poi agli altri valutare bene cosa concedere e cosa no. Il problema è che si stanno dando armi che ora servono per scopi difesivi ma che stanno andando anche ad alcune componenti della esercito ucraino che un domani potrebbero farne un uso differente.
Sia quel che sia, penso che, se scoppierà una terza guerra mondiale, non sarà certamente l’Ucraina il *reale* motivo.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Per me è assolutamente normale e comprensibile che lui chieda. Sta poi agli altri valutare bene cosa concedere e cosa no. Il problema è che si stanno dando armi che ora servono per scopi difesivi ma che stanno andando anche ad alcune componenti della esercito ucraino che un domani potrebbero farne un uso differente.
> Sia quel che sia, penso che, se scoppierà una terza guerra mondiale, non sarà certamente l’Ucraina il *reale* motivo.


E sicuramente non sarà perchè lo chiede Zelinsky


----------



## gabri65 (15 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Per me è assolutamente normale e comprensibile che lui chieda. Sta poi agli altri valutare bene cosa concedere e cosa no. Il problema è che si stanno dando armi che ora servono per scopi difesivi ma che stanno andando anche ad alcune componenti della esercito ucraino che un domani potrebbero farne un uso differente.
> Sia quel che sia, penso che, se scoppierà una terza guerra mondiale, non sarà certamente l’Ucraina il *reale* motivo.



Un presunto capo di stato non fa certe dichiarazioni inammissibili e reiterate, benché nella situazione del suo paese.


----------



## Andris (15 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> sono passate tre settimane e mi sembra che la Russia abbia fatto ben pochi progressi. Oramai questa si sta trasformando in una vera e propria guerra d'attrito che potrebbe durare svariati mesi.


se guardi la mappa non sembra questa la situazione, sono partiti da una parte del Donbass e ora stanno attorno 3/4 l'Ucraina
gli obiettivi militari sono praticamente tutti affossati
è rimasto solo il confine polacco per ora intatto ad ovest


----------



## Andris (15 Marzo 2022)

Nel suo fitto tour, oggi tocca al parlamento canadese, lo show-man Zelensky ammette:

*"L'Ucraina si rende conto che non è nella Nato.
Abbiamo sentito per anni parlare di porte aperte, ma abbiamo anche sentito dire che non possiamo entrarci, e dobbiamo riconoscerlo".*


----------



## Raryof (15 Marzo 2022)

Io non credo la Russia voglia affondare l'Ucraina, accerchiarli sì ma affondarli no, vogliono fare una guerra di "pulizia" e porteranno a termine i loro obbiettivi quando il comico avrà smesso di farci ridere sui social.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> se guardi la mappa non sembra questa la situazione, sono partiti da una parte del Donbass e ora stanno attorno 3/4 l'Ucraina
> gli obiettivi militari sono praticamente tutti affossati
> è rimasto solo il confine polacco per ora intatto ad ovest



ma i progressi sono stati minimi e solamente a Sud, dove hanno preso Kherson e controllano l'area costiera del Mare di Azov (tranne Mariupol ancora sotto assedio). ma bene o male sono fermi anche lì da una decina di giorni. Sul fronte est sono ancora fuori da Sumy, Chirchiv e tutte le altre città dove sono arrivati nel giorno 1. A Kyev hanno guadagnato pochi km nella zona nord-ovest in tre settimane. Insomma, questa guerra lampo, è un misero fallimento viste le forze in campo. Infatti ora stanno praticamente lanciando colpi di artiglieria e cercano di bloccare strade/rifornimenti. A breve comunque dovrebbe partire l'offensiva su Kjev. Vediamo.


----------



## Simo98 (15 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> se guardi la mappa non sembra questa la situazione, sono partiti da una parte del Donbass e ora stanno attorno 3/4 l'Ucraina
> gli obiettivi militari sono praticamente tutti affossati
> è rimasto solo il confine polacco per ora intatto ad ovest



Ci vuole fegato a dire che l'offensiva militare stia andando nel verso giusto
Probabilmente raggiungeranno tutti gli obiettivi prefissati ma ad un costo che non era quello prefissato


----------



## Andris (15 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma i progressi sono stati minimi e solamente a Sud, dove hanno preso Kherson e controllano l'area costiera del Mare di Azov (tranne Mariupol ancora sotto assedio). ma bene o male sono fermi anche lì da una decina di giorni. Sul fronte est sono ancora fuori da Sumy, Chirchiv e tutte le altre città dove sono arrivati nel giorno 1. A Kyev hanno guadagnato pochi km nella zona nord-ovest in tre settimane. Insomma, questa guerra lampo, è un misero fallimento viste le forze in campo. Infatti ora stanno praticamente lanciando colpi di artiglieria e cercano di bloccare strade/rifornimenti. A breve comunque dovrebbe partire l'offensiva su Kjev. Vediamo.


una volta che sono distrutti gli obiettivi militari è inutile farsi trascinare casa per casa come vogliono gli ucraini.
ci vorrebbe oltre un milione di soldati per contrallarla tutta
Kharkiv ad esempio è distrutta, che cosa difendono ? i calcinacci ? passano oltre, rimane una piccola parte sul posto
l'Ucraina non può fare niente nel Mar Nero, non può far nulla in cielo, non ha mezzi per salvare tutti i luoghi di provincia e si limita a mettere mezzi in qualche grande città ma tutto il resto della popolazione è abbandonata


----------



## Albijol (15 Marzo 2022)

NAVI RUSSE SI STANNO AVVICINANDO A ODESSA. TRA DI LORO CI SONO ANCHE NAVI "DA SBARCO" PER LA FANTERIA


----------



## hakaishin (15 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Non mi meraviglierò se avanzerà richieste ancora più assurde
> Per chiarezza io non lo supporto, ma posso provare a comprendere il perché lo faccia


Si fino ad un certo punto però…


----------



## Blu71 (15 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Nel suo fitto tour, oggi tocca al parlamento canadese, lo show-man Zelensky ammette:
> 
> *"L'Ucraina si rende conto che non è nella Nato.
> Abbiamo sentito per anni parlare di porte aperte, ma abbiamo anche sentito dire che non possiamo entrarci, e dobbiamo riconoscerlo".*



Ha qualche lampo di lucidità a quanto pare.


----------



## Andris (15 Marzo 2022)

*Putin duro:

"L'Ucraina non è seria nel voler trovare una soluzione mutualmente accettabile nei negoziati'*


----------



## Blu71 (15 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Putin duro:
> 
> "L'Ucraina non è seria nel voler trovare una soluzione mutualmente accettabile nei negoziati'*



È ovvio. Zelensky pensa di vincere. Perché mai dovrebbe negoziare?


----------



## Andris (15 Marzo 2022)

*intanto rilasciata la comparsa tv con il cartello anti missione speciale ucraina.*

quota 1,01 per vederla fare l'ospite in qualche tv occidentale...l'intellettuale da Chiambretti magari


----------



## Blu71 (15 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *intanto rilasciata la comparsa tv con il cartello anti missione speciale ucraina.*
> 
> quota @1,01 per vederla fare l'ospite in qualche tv occidentale...l'intellettuale da Chiambretti magari



Comunque da Chiambretti alzerebbe il livello della trasmissione.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> una volta che sono distrutti gli obiettivi militari è inutile farsi trascinare casa per casa come vogliono gli ucraini.
> ci vorrebbe oltre un milione di soldati per contrallarla tutta
> Kharkiv ad esempio è distrutta, che cosa difendono ? i calcinacci ? passano oltre, rimane una piccola parte sul posto
> l'Ucraina non può fare niente nel Mar Nero, non può far nulla in cielo, non ha mezzi per salvare tutti i luoghi di provincia e si limita a mettere mezzi in qualche grande città ma tutto il resto della popolazione è abbandonata



Molti (magari poi anche ai piani alti degli apparati militari russi) non hanno capito che l'ucraina non è piccola come una albania,austria,svizzera o belgio.
Magari i russi speravano davvero di avere la strada spianata dagli stessi ucraini e di conquistare kiev in 3 giorni,così non è stato,ma non li vedo così in difficoltà come dicono in molti.
Anche lo stesso pagliaccio di zelensky (convinto di vincere a maggio) non ha capito che se i russi dovessero prendere anche odessa,l'ucraina poi si ritroverà senza alcuno sbocco sul mare e non la riavranno più,stile crimea.
Ecco perchè zelensky fa male i suoi conti,i russi avanzano,magari anche molto lentamente,ma poco a poco si prenderanno tutto.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Molti (magari poi anche ai piani alti degli apparati militari russi) non hanno capito che l'ucraina non è piccola come una albania,austria,svizzera o belgio.
> Magari i russi speravano davvero di avere la strada spianata dagli stessi ucraini e di conquistare kiev in 3 giorni,così non è stato,ma non li vedo così in difficoltà come dicono in molti.
> Anche lo stesso pagliaccio di zelensky (convinto di vincere a maggio) non ha capito che se i russi dovessero prendere anche odessa,l'ucraina poi si ritroverà senza alcuno sbocco sul mare e non la riavranno più,stile crimea.
> Ecco perchè zelensky fa male i suoi conti,i russi avanzano,magari anche molto lentamente,ma poco a poco si prenderanno tutto.



ma secondo me il punto è diverso. E' ovvio che vista la forza militare i russi piano piano avanzino ma poi? che hanno intenzione di fare? in Ucraina ci sono oltre 40 milioni di persone, che in questo momento ti odiano. Un territorio non va solo "conquistato", serve poi una presenza militare costante per controllarlo. Da qualsiasi punto di vista la si guardi questa storia non ha un minimo di senso. Ma forse è colpa mia che cerco di dare un senso a un dittatore e la sua cricca che ragionano come 200 anni fa.


----------



## Albijol (15 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma secondo me il punto è diverso. E' ovvio che vista la forza militare i russi piano piano avanzino ma poi? che hanno intenzione di fare? in Ucraina ci sono oltre 40 milioni di persone, che in questo momento ti odiano. Un territorio non va solo "conquistato", serve poi una presenza militare costante per controllarlo. Da qualsiasi punto di vista la si guardi questa storia non ha un minimo di senso. Ma forse è colpa mia che cerco di dare un senso a un dittatore e la sua cricca che ragionano come 200 anni fa.


Credo che nel momento in cui il tentativo di blietzkrieg è andato a donnine, il piano B sia quello semplicemente di radere al suolo qualsiasi cosa (palazzi, monumenti, scuole) e ammazzare più civili e bambini possibili. Poi accerchiare Kiev e a quel punto far firmare una specie di resa che contempli l'annessione russa di ampie parti di costa. Ci riusciranno? Chi lo sa.


----------



## Andris (15 Marzo 2022)

*attenzione massima del governo e parlamento italiani sull'Ucraina*

*a Montecitorio per il decreto legge Ucraina presenti in 9 (tre del Pd, due di FdI, una del M5S, una di FI, una di Misto-Alternativa e uno del Maie-Psi)

Una settantina di emendamenti, Alternativa farà ostruzionismo*


*gran parte del governo più Mattarella invece sono all'incontro con la Chiesa Cattolica per l'anniversario dei Patti Lateransensi
dalle 16.15 incontro bilaterale Vaticano-Italia*


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Credo che nel momento in cui il tentativo di blietzkrieg è andato a donnine, il piano B sia quello semplicemente di radere al suolo qualsiasi cosa (palazzi, monumenti, scuole) e ammazzare più civili e bambini possibili. Poi accerchiare Kiev e a quel punto far firmare una specie di resa che contempli l'annessione russa di ampie parti di costa. Ci riusciranno? Chi lo sa.



Sì lo penso anche io, il piano originale era la probabile scommessa della caduta politica immediata dell'Ucraina con l'instaurazione di un governo fantoccio. A questo punto non saprei veramente cosa può succedere. Certo che scatenare una guerra stile seconda guerra mondiale, autodistruggere la propria economia per una generazione e isolarsi dal mondo per chissà quanti anni per conquistare due cità sul mar nero è proprio da strateghi assoluti, Macchiavelli ci fa un baffo eh


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *intanto rilasciata la comparsa tv con il cartello anti missione speciale ucraina.*
> 
> quota 1,01 per vederla fare l'ospite in qualche tv occidentale...l'intellettuale da Chiambretti magari


E anche se fosse?
Quella ha piu palle di tutti noi messi insieme


----------



## Raryof (15 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Credo che nel momento in cui il tentativo di blietzkrieg è andato a donnine, il piano B sia quello semplicemente di radere al suolo qualsiasi cosa (palazzi, monumenti, scuole) e ammazzare più civili e bambini possibili. Poi accerchiare Kiev e a quel punto far firmare una specie di resa che contempli l'annessione russa di ampie parti di costa. Ci riusciranno? Chi lo sa.


Il famoso occidente buono farà di tutto affinché la guerra duri più tempo possibile, hanno bisogno che l'Ucraina venga ripulita per bene per poter ospitare i rifugiati e c'è bisogno di mesi e mesi di guerra per poter prendere dentro qualche mln di ucraini, anche quelli più ostici che resistono, la guerra poi serve a loro per poter mandare avanti le sanzioni alla Russia ma dal momento che è diventato il nuovo nemico non verrà mai ristabilito l'ordine di prima e così facendo ci siamo giocati un partner commerciale importante, con tantissimi russi che amano la cultura italiana e tante altre cose per metterci nelle mani degli americani che ci hanno imposto questa ideologia folle e antirussa, cioè dei nemici vicini che prima erano partner, un'assurdità che fa passare la guerra e la pace davvero in secondo piano, perché dovremo cambiare come paese e dovremo privarci di tanto pur non avendo piani certi che non verranno portati a termine prima di chissà quanti anni, forse mai.
L'Ucraina attualmente è l'amico fesso che si prende le botte per una causa che non esiste, perché è terra di mezzo ed è nelle mire degli americani ma al tempo stesso è un paese con una classe politica di fantocci che ben reggono questa narrativa di guerra ad ogni costo e tantissime perdite che si potevano evitare ma a loro non gliel'hanno mica detto e Zelensky ancora si fa domande a cui gli risponderanno quando sarà in cielo forse...


----------



## vota DC (15 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Io non credo la Russia voglia affondare l'Ucraina, accerchiarli sì ma affondarli no, vogliono fare una guerra di "pulizia" e porteranno a termine i loro obbiettivi quando il comico avrà smesso di farci ridere sui social.


Tipo la guerra civile spagnola partita con tentativo di golpe fallito, poi Francisco Franco ha deciso di prendersela comoda e i repubblicani non si sono più fatti vedere, solo i baschi hanno fatto guerriglia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Marzo 2022)

*Biden in Europa per vertici straordinari con la NATO. Il primo sarà il 24 marzo.
Si deciderà come supportare l'Ucraina.

Nel frattempo l'esercito italiano limita i congedi e ordina: prontezza operativa al 100%, esigenze dettate "dai mutamenti del contesto internazionale".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Biden in Europa per vertici straordinari con la NATO. Il primo sarà il 24 marzo.
> Si deciderà come supportare l'Ucraina.
> 
> Nel frattempo l'esercito italiano limita i congedi e ordina: prontezza operativa al 100%, esigenze dettate "dai mutamenti del contesto internazionale".*



Per me ogni giorno è un passettino in più verso il baratro.


----------

